# Hymer hot water plumbing 6 way hose connector help please!!!



## dohdoh (Feb 25, 2009)

Am trying to locate a water juction unit to replace a faulty unit in my hymer 584 1994. Its located under the sink unit on the floor and has the 'red' hot water hoses attached 5 in number one of which is a drain valve for the hot water system. There is another unit for the cold water hoses and seems to be exactly the same. I have tried to repair a leaking stress fracture at one of the screw down brackets without success. It seems to be made of an Araldite resistant plastic!!! Can anybody tell me where I might find a replacement unit or even what its called and who its made by? There are no clues on the unit to help. Have not done this before but I am going to try and download a picture of the unit to help.


----------



## Quaid238 (Sep 21, 2005)

Had a similar problem with my Dethleffs searched everwhere for one. You will probably need to order one from Hymer


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Just a thought, but could you make a copper one using plumbing fittings?

Might be cheaper/easier than buying a new one.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Rough it up with sanpaper and try putting a glass fibre ribbon round it.

Peter


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Pipe Repair*

You could try "Rescue Tape" - it bonds to itself.

cheers


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi DohDoh,

I had the same problem the other year with my 1993 B564. Both manifolds eventually split due to freezing water. I obtained replacements from Hymer UK. They are now made from approx. 30mm square brass bar and all metal fittings. They are not cheap [around £95] but they are certainly bomb proof.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Are there two threads on this or have I been censored?

Happened to us. They now fit a metal version. We temporarily swapped the two we have on the hymer over and had no hot water. 

Ask Julie at South Hereford Motorhomes and she will sort it.


----------



## dohdoh (Feb 25, 2009)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Rough it up with sanpaper and try putting a glass fibre ribbon round it.
> 
> Peter


Thanks for that Peter....it looks to have worked. No leaks for 24 hours. Saved me a packet!!!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It might be worth looking at the manifolds they have for under floor heating .

Andy

Ps I see that you fixed the leak but I would not rely on it for to long sounds like it has gone brittle and will go again.


----------

